# New HMPK Boy! And He's Purple!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Found this new boy at Petco today! I just couldn't pass him up!! I need help thinking of a name! But he is soooooo perfect!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Uh, that looks like a female to me.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Nope its a male halfmoon plakat, plakats are short finned bettas. Look at the length of the ventrals, females never have ventrals that long, and in the last picture you can see his little beard under his gills, females dont display a beard when they flare.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

OHHH. That's what that PK means. Nevermind  But at first I was like Wait... Short fins... Isn't that a girl?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

d'awww he's cute. I can't think of any names that aren't girly. It's that color...


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Howabout Charles?


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

maybe Yoshi would work. Siamese fighting fish are Asian, so try an Asian name.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

ooo I like Yoshi!! I was thinking of naming his Jacob, but now I don't know! Hah


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Whenever I can't think of a clever name, I just call them all Jeff.


----------

